

Craigslist has been Redesigned - omarish
http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/

======
mrlase
Well, it seems as though the listings area was centered... I see no other
changes. A real shame really. Craigslist could use some aesthetics.

------
TotlolRon
Here you go naysayers. You said this day will never come - but it has. Next -
the Messiah!

------
gcb
more like dusted.

